# HTML WYSIWYG Editor mit Projektverwaltung gesucht!



## Bexx (16. Juli 2014)

Hallo Leute,

ich habe einen Emergency Auftrag für eine HP erhalten und da ich nicht aus der HTML Ecke stamme,
suche ich ein paar gute Tipps!

Ich habe mir ein responsive Layout ausgesucht im Internet, dass ich nun mit den Bildern und Content mein AG bestücken möchte.
Hierzu würde mir ein Editor mit Projektverwaltung massiv den Durchblick erleichtern.

Empfehlt ihr etwas besonders?

Dankbar für Vorschläge,
Becci


----------



## ikosaeder (16. Juli 2014)

Was genau meinst du mit Projektverwaltung? Der Editor kann mehrere Dateien zu einem Projekt zusammen fassen, oder soll der Editor eine direkte Anbindung an Git/SVN/CVS haben?
Welches Betriebsystem?
Der ultimative Editor ist wohl immer noch Emacs, aber da ist die Lernkurve wohl zu steil.
Unter Windows empfehle ich den Notepad++. 
http://notepad-plus-plus.org/
Unter Linux benutze ich meistens kate.
Sehr beliebt ist auch Eclipse, da gibt es sehr viele Erweiterungen zu.
Desweiteren ist Geany http://www.geany.org/
zu erwähnen, und wenn es etwas mehr sein darf: VisualStudio (inklusive Support für git, hört hört). 
Und was spricht gegen NetBeans, das du ja bereits in deiner Signatur verwendest?


			
				en.wikipedia hat gesagt.:
			
		

> *NetBeans* is an integrated development environment (IDE) for developing primarily with Java, but also with other languages, in particular PHP, C/C++, and HTML5.[3] It is also an application platform framework for Java desktop applications and others.
> [...]
> *NetBeans IDE* is an open-source integrated development environment. NetBeans IDE supports development of all Java application types (Java SE (including JavaFX), Java ME, web, EJB and mobile applications) out of the box. Among other features are an Ant-based project system, Maven support, refactorings, version control (supporting CVS, Subversion, Git, Mercurial and Clearcase).


----------



## Bexx (16. Juli 2014)

Hi,

NetBeans & Eclipse sind mir zu schwergewichtig für ein reines HTML Projekt.
Ja genau, Projektverwaltung heißt für mich mehrere Dateien und Ordner zu einem Projekt zusammenzufassen. Was kannst du da empfehlen? LG


----------



## Bexx (16. Juli 2014)

Der Server steht mir außerdem noch nicht zu Verfügung, daher muss ich das ganze ohne Server Connect realisieren vorerst.


----------



## ikosaeder (16. Juli 2014)

Webocton Scriptly oder Notepad++.
Der erste ist speziell auf Webseiten zugeschnitten und hat einiges an fertigen Codeschnippseln. Man muss sich nur an die Autovervollständigung der Klammern und Anführungszeichen gewöhnen (Eigentlich ein nettes Feature)
Der Notepad ist ein universeller Editor der eine größere Auswahl an Sprachen unterstützt.
Installier einfach beide und schau welcher dir besser gefällt.


----------



## Sempervivum (16. Juli 2014)

Die Empfehlung von Webocton Scriptly möchte ich in Frage stellen: Es wird schon lange nicht mehr weiterentwickelt und unterstützt kein HTML5, die entspr. Tags werden als fehlerhaft gekennzeichnet. Ich bin deshalb seit einiger Zeit zu MS Webmatrix übergegangen. Unterstützt Autovervollständigung und zeigt Syntax- und Validierungsfehler gleich bei der Eingabe an. Fehlerbeschreibung beim Drüberfahren. Bringt auch einen Webserver mit, so dass man PHP lokal testen kann, ohne diesen extra installieren zu müssen.


----------

